# We are a broken family.



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I was woken up this mornig by my partner saying to me that she is counting down the hours until we can pick lil Roxy up.
She rang the vet as so as they opened to see what time we could pick her up and come home.

The vet said last night she was eating and drinking.
But sadly in the early hours of this morning she passed away.

We are a broken family. Both our babies are gone. It is no fair. Why did this happen to us.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

:sad5:

:sad2:

:sad10:

oh no. My heart just breaks for you. So so sorry.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG....... there are no words...... *HUGS*
I am SO sorry......


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh goodness, I don't have words for you hun, this is absolutely horrible.
I feel so badly for you. 
Parvo seems like a disgusting disease, bless your heart.
I really hope you have family and friends who can give you some support right now.
if not just post here, I'm sure everyone is happy to help you any way possible.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Noooooo. I can't believe this. I am at a loss for words right now, and I can't possibly imagine what you and your partner are going through. I am so sorry for your losses. Hold in there!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh my freakin god -_-; was hoping for good news...im sure she fought the best she can  im so so sorry


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone.
The thing that is breaking my heart is that my partner had a dog 20 years ago that passed away. She loved that dog. She never loved another until Roxy. Even tho we had her for only a few weeks she loved that lil girl. 

The only thing i can say to her is that is ok to cry and the first day after they pass is always the hardest.

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

bless your heart sending hugs across land and Ocean.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am sooo sorry. I was really pulling for her to make it.  *hugs*


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh goodness!! I'm so sorry to hear this 
Both babys again. Its depressing. I'm so sorry. My prayers are with your family.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGosh, I am so, so, so sorry. I know your heart is breaking.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

OUCH...so sorry for your loss!!! both furbabies, geeze......


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

So Sorry to hear this Hugs***


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor babys   I cant even imagine how it feels for you and your partner. Hold in there!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

This is such sad news, I hope your children are doing OK. What a terrible streak of bad luck. I hope the two of you can consoul one another and get through this. Poor little souls.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I said to my partner that i would go and pick up Roxy, because i know how hard it is and i could not collect Toby so she had to do it for me.

But she said no. She wants to go and pick her it. It made me cry because she said that she PROMISED Roxy when she dropped her off at the vets last monday that she would come back for her. So she wants to keep her promise.

We are all going to go out to my mums, to lay Roxy to rest. Next to Toby and my mums dog Buster. So they can all play together.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sookey said:


> I said to my partner that i would go and pick up Roxy, because i know how hard it is and i could not collect Toby so she had to do it for me.
> 
> But she said no. She wants to go and pick her it. It made me cry because she said that she PROMISED Roxy when she dropped her off at the vets last monday that she would come back for her. So she wants to keep her promise.
> 
> We are all going to go out to my mums, to lay Roxy to rest. Next to Toby and my mums dog Buster. So they can all play together.


awww that is heartwarming. im really really sorry but atleast they can all play together. poor cuties


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Nic, im so sorry to read this and find out from you personally... Ive felt like ive lost 2 members of my family this week and I'm truly sorry that you and your partner are having to go through this... My family and I will pray for both your family and your little fur babies and that they have a safe and wonderful trip to heaven. They will be waiting at the pearly white gates for you to arrive one day and then all of you will enter heaven together. I really truly wish that I could physically be there to hold you guys and try to comfort you, but the best I can do at the moment is be here for you through chat and give you kind words of love and help you through. 
R.I.P Toby and Roxy, Your family all misses you and be safe!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So so very sorry. It is so hard I know. There really are no words but I hope you find a little comfort knowing all our hearts are breaking for your babies as well!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> I hope you find a little comfort knowing all our hearts are breaking for your babies as well!


I never realised how kind people are and how much Toby and Roxy were loved by everyone on here. It makes my heart so warm.

Thank you everyone, from all of our family


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I never got to know them, but I feel like I did.
My prayers continue to be with you.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you so much for the new sig Kay. It is beautiful and has started the tears all over again.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

No problem I thought of you and had to do it. I wrote the little thing too for you thinking of them and you.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

OH No....This is heartbreaking...I am so sorry to hear this, I was really hoping little Roxy would pull thru. I am so sorry.. (((((HUGS))))) to both of you and R.I.P little Toby and Roxy. You will see them again someday....


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

My heart aches for your family..I am so very sorry for the losses you have suffered.
Blessings, Deb


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

im so sorry


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG I really thorght she was gonna pull thru this. So sorry for the loss of both your pups. Thinking of you and your family x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Omg !! No!!
I'm soooo sorry!
RIP Roxy


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh no I was really hoping for good news, my heart is breaking for you......
RIP Toby and Roxy xx


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

i am so so very sorry ...... (hugs)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bloody hell Nic this is just awful.. Enough is enough now your family need something good to happen. I am so sorry.. i was sure she was on the up.. its just so awful. However they are together and Toby has his little sister to look after!

I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

OH no!!!! Not good.Sending love your way, we'll be thinking of you all, all day! Life isnt fair sometimes i know. But if you didnt have bad times you wouldnt realise how lucky you are sometimes to have really good times. I hope you all feel better soon. Love form all of us here! xx


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

So very sorry xxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

OMG I m so so sorry x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG! this is just awful and my heart is breaking for you!
It's just not fair!!
I really thought Roxy would be ok.
Just know that we are all here for you and really do care.
I feel like i knew those 2 babies and was really thinking of and praying for them to be ok.

R.I.P Toby and Roxy.
Run free together now. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

O.M.G.  I don't even know what to say. I am so so sorry that you had to loose both of your babies to this awful illness. I am glad they were able to spend the time they had with a family who loved them so much. For that they were very lucky babies who were very happy in the time you had them. I know it almost seems horrible to say but I believe everything happens for a reason. They were meant to be with you for this short time for a reason but I have no doubt they are still with you spiritually and their love for you is still there & vice versa. I'll be keeping you all in my thoughts. It will never be easy to deal with since it was so out of your control - but I hope the memories of their happy healthy selves soon replace the horrible conditions you last saw them in. After all, they are happy & free where they are now.


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

Gosh, i'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry! You have my deepest sympathies, and healing prayers for your family.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

My heart broke reading this. I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what you and your partner are going through. I'm glad you have each other for comfort during this sad time. xx


----------



## sandymaynard (Mar 14, 2010)

I feel for you all! To lose one is bad enough but both that must be awful! My thought are with you and your partner and chldren, There are no amount of words that can make it feel better!
I hope that you will look at eventually having a new one in your life's! It took me 10 years to make that first step! My heart goes out to you all


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

we are so sorry for your loss, our thoughts will be with you over this difficult time.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow I know your pain ! I lost 4of mine in one day. It won't get any easier I still cry randomly for them. The littles things I see , thier fav treats , fav place to sleep, a fav pic ,just talking about them. Loseing a pet is the worst pain. Some people won't understand how deep the pain goes and will tell you "oh it's only a dog " but of they only knew how much love they give out . Just know we are here for you , when I lost my 4 everyone was here with support , hugs


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so, so very sorry for you your losses! RIP you sweet, sweet souls :-(


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I was stunned into silence when I read about Toby and Roxy both going to Rainbow Bridge.. Life is so unfair and it seems like the best are taken from us.

Toby and Roxy will be together forever and their love will be with you for always.

My deepest thoughts go out to you both and I hope you both find strength in knowing the love you give to Toby and Roxy will be with them always.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I haven't visited in a while, but I wish I had. I wish I could have added my voice to the others that were giving you comfort as you waited for news of your babies. I can now only add my message of sympathy and regret for both their passing. 

A few tears as well. I know what it's like to lose a furred baby. And if you ever need someone to talk to or share memories with, we're all just a click away. 

Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

I know I commented on your other threads with my condolences but I just wanted to say, even though I know it can't compare, I just lost a dog dear to my heart as well - and the pain is really almost unimaginable. I can't comprehend what you must be feeling loosing both of your "kids". Your family is in my thoughts *hugs*


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I wish there was something i could say . I am so sorry. I know its not the same but i lost my little girl Ava last August suddenly and i still cry some days for her. People don't really understand they are like having children unless they consider their animals their family. I hope everyone here is a comfort as much as we can be.

I am so sorry  for your families loss.


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry for you and your family.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

How truly devastating My husband and I are truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh....so sorry to hear this, I thought for sure everything would be fine. How devistating for the both of you. Big hugs!!!

Lori


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm so freaking sorry, I don't have the words. I wish you any and all comfort and peace with this these horrible events :'( You will both pull through this one day at a time.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

We are slowly on the mend. It still hurts, but we can talk about them without losing it. Our 4 kids are still very sad.


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry that your all having to go through this. I'm still keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

So terribly sorry to hear this.... my deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------

